# [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.



## _chiller_ (16. März 2014)

*[Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie funktioniert eigentlich ein Netzteil? Gehört das günstige LC-Power zu den berüchtigten Chinaböllern oder handelt es sich hier um ein brauchbares Netzteil? In diesem Test möchte ich beide Fragen beantworten!*​

*1. Intro*

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit einiges an Hardware getestet, meine letzten Tests stießen dabei auf große Resonanz bei den Lesern. Es gibt jedoch eine Komponente innerhalb des PCs, an die ich mich bisher nicht gewagt habe: Das Netzteil.
Für einen guten Netzteiltest reicht es nicht, wenn man dieses kurz einmal durch einen Testparcour zieht, ein paar Bilder schießt und dann ein kurzes Fazit schreibt, ein Netzteil bietet viel mehr als das.
Wichtig sind besonders die Bilder vom Inneren des Netzteils. Um das Innenleben beschreiben zu können, braucht es jedoch einige Fachkenntnis über die einzelnen Komponenten und das fehlte mir bisher.

Eines Tages fragte mich ein Forenuser ob ich nicht ein älteres Netzteil zum Ausprobieren haben möchte, hier bot sich für mich die perfekte Gelegenheit für den Einstieg. Das Ergebnis seht ihr nun in diesem Test!

*Vorab möchte ich mich bei einigen Personen bedanken:*
Vielen Dank an poiu für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples!
Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei Stefan Payne, Frosdedje und poiu für ihre Hilfestellungen und Tipps während des Tests bedanken!

*Ich möchte außerdem darauf hinweisen, das es sich bei dem getesteten LC-Power um ein Exemplar aus dem Jahre 2011 handelt, die aktuell erhältlichen Exemplare bieten schon einige Verbesserungen gegenüber diesem Testsample!*


*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

Intro
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang und Äußeres
Der Aufbau eines Netzteils / Das Innenleben des Testkandidaten
Testergebnisse und Testumgebung
Stromverbrauch, Effizienz
Lautstärke
Fazit


*2. Technische Daten*

Das LC6560GP3 gehört mit einem aktuellen Kaufpreis von ca. 40-45 Euro zu den eher günstigen Netzteilen auf dem Markt. Trotzdem soll es satte 560Watt leisten und mit einer 80Plus Bronze Einstufung überzeugen. Desweiteren verspricht LC-Power zwei 12V-Rails und einen "Super Silent 140mm Fan". Mal schauen welche Versprechen davon eingehalten werden.

Auf der Produktseite von LC-Power findet man unter dem Punkt Schutzschaltungen eine ganze Menge: OCP, OVP, UVP, SCP, OTP, OPP. 
Eine kurze Definition der Schutzschaltungen:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz
Ob tatsächlich alle Schutzschaltungen integriert wurden, werde ich im Test erläutern.

Schauen wir uns einmal den Aufkleber des Netzteils an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon beschrieben, soll das LC-Power maximal 560Watt leisten. Auf der wichtigen 12V-Schiene sind es dann immerhin noch 470Watt. LC-Power addiert hier also noch Teile der 3.3V und 5V Schienen zur Gesamtleistung dazu, diese Schienen sind in heutigen PCs aber eher unwichtig.

Das Netzteil besitzt zwei Rails mit jeweils 21A und 23A Stromstärke. Eine Verteilung der Komponenten auf die einzelnen Rails konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Trotzdem sollte das LC-Power auch leistungsstarke PCs befeuern können.

Im unteren Teil des Aufklebers befinden sich einige Zertifikate, aktives PFC wird ebenfalls versprochen sowie die 80 Plus Bronze Einstufung.
Hierbei frage ich mich allerdings wie diese erreicht werden konnte. Die 80 Plus Einstufung wird mit 115V gemessen, das Netzteil kann allerdings nur mit Spannungen von 220-240V laufen, das bestätigt schon die Bedienungsanleitung! 
Wie hoch die Effizienz wirklich ist, klärt der Test an einer späteren Stelle.


*3. Lieferumfang und Äußeres*

Die mit Naturbildern bestückte Produktverpackung ist sehr kompakt gehalten, Das Netzteil und die Kabel finden grade so eben Platz. So verwundert es nicht, das die Produktverpackung mit der Zeit schon einige Ausbeulungen durch die Kabel bekommen hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lieferumfang fällt knapp aber relativ vollständig aus, so befinden sich eine knappe Bedienungsanleitung, vier Schrauben und ein Kaltgerätestecker im Karton. Über ein paar Kabelbinder würde sich der Kunde aber sicherlich auch noch freuen.

Das Netzteil wurde mit einer matten schwarzen Lackierung versehen. Das Lüftergitter wurde strömungsgünstig entworfen, sodass relativ wenig Luftverwirbelungen entstehen sollten. In der Mitte des Gitters befindet sich ein großes LC-Power Logo, zudem sparte der Hersteller nicht am Chrom.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar besitzen alle Kabel ein relativ dichtes Sleeve, die Kabelenden liegen jedoch an beiden Enden frei. Ein modulares Kabelsystem gibt es nicht, angesichts des Preises kann man dies auch verschmerzen.

*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt sind die Kabel als ausreichend lang zu bezeichnen, einzig das ATX- und EPS-Kabel könnte ein wenig länger sein. Etwas ungewöhnlich sind die drei SATA-Kabelstränge, die jeweils nur zwei Anschlüsse bieten. Das hat zwar Vorteile beim Anschließen von Komponenten, sorgt aber auch für einen größeren Kabelsalat im Gehäuse.
Zwei PCIe-Stromanschlüsse sind vorhanden, das ist soweit gut, jedoch hätte ich mir zwei 6+2Pol Stromanschlüsse gewünscht. Insgesamt sind die Anzahl an Anschlüssen jedoch als vollkommen ausreichend zu bezeichnen.


*4. Der Aufbau eines Netzteils / Das Innenleben des Testkandidaten*

*Als erstes eine Warnung:
Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt!*

Schauen wir uns einmal das Innere des Netzteils an. Normalerweise wird an dieser Stelle etwas über die Eingangsfilterung, den Primär- und Sekundärbereich und den Kondensatorbestückung erzählt. Als Laie stellen sich so schnell viele Fragen, sodass ich das Ganze mal etwas vereinfacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem LC-Power merkt man seinen günstigen Preis an. Als Platine kommt eine schmucklose Hartpapier-Variante zum Einsatz, welche von Great Wall produziert wurde. Dieser Hinweis ist allerdings wie viele andere Komponenten von dem üblichen Heißkleber verdeckt worden den LC-Power großflächig im Netzteil verteilt hat, kein Bauteil blieb vor diesem verschont. Auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich eine vereinfachte Darstellung entworfen, die den Strom auf seinem Weg von der Steckdose zu den PC Komponenten darstellen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der passive Überspannungsschutz MOV fehlt, diese wird jedoch von den vorhandenen Schutzschaltkreisen übernommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Primärseite sieht man den großen Primärkondensator, hier kommt ein relativ simples Modell von HEC zum Einsatz, welcher mit 420V Spannungsfestigkeit und 330 Mikrofarad Kapazität spezifiziert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Sekundärseite kommt hingegen eine bunte Mischung aus Teapo- und Nicon-Kondensatoren zum Einsatz, letztere Überwiegen allerdings. Während man Teapo eher zur Mittelklasse zählen kann, ist Nicon ein eher fragwürdiger Hersteller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Sicherungschip kommt ein Siti PS224 zum Einsatz, der die Schutzschaltungen UVP, OVP und OCP realisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide 12V-Rails wurden tatsächlich auf der Platine verbaut, 12V2 ist hierbei nur für den 24 poligen ATX-Stecker und den 4+4 Pol EPS Stecker zuständig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötqualität ist in Ordnung, hin und wieder wurde etwas zu heiß gelötet. Die Platine ist mit der Zeit etwas spröde geworden, sodass mir beim Ausbau eine Ecke zerbröselt ist. Ach andere Hardwaretester stießen bei baugleichen Exemplaren schon auf das Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter kommt ein mir unbekanntest Exemplar zum Einsatz, zu der Bezeichnung finde ich leider gar nichts.


*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. Als Gegenspieler für das LC-Power habe ich ein Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 mit 400 Watt gewählt, dieses ist mit 80 Plus Bronze zertifiziert und in der niedrigen Preisklasse ein sehr beliebter Vertreter. Beide Netzteile müssen sich in einem Crossfire-System beweisen das ich testweise installiert habe. Für einen Dauerbetrieb empfehle ich hochwertigere Netzteile, da sich beide Kandidaten unter Volllast am Rande der ATX-Norm bewegten, die Spannungen auf der 12V-Schiene fielen bis auf 11,45V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafikkarten habe ich synchron auf 1000/1400MHz getaktet, was genau einer R9 270X entspricht. So lassen sich die Werte besser vergleichen. 


*6. Stromverbrauch, Effizienz*

Als Energiekosten-Messgerät kam ein Profitec KD 302 zum Einsatz. Die Spielelast wurde mit Hilfe des Spiel TrackMania² Stadium ermittelt.

*Single-GPU System*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für diesen Versuch habe ich die HIS R9 270 ausgebaut und das System nur mit der Sapphire-Karte betrieben. Beide Netzteile hatten keine Probleme mit der Leistungsaufnahme.
Die Effizienz des LC-Powers ist durchgehend schlechter als beim Pure Power, wenn auch nicht bedeutend schlechter.


*Crossfire-System*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide Netzteile liefen hier am Limit, es wurden Peaks von bis zu 450 Watt gemessen. Im ersten Versuch das Testsystem mit dem Be Quiet! Netzteil zu starten, quittierte dieses mit dem Abschalten des Testsystems. Ein zweiter Versuch war jedoch erfolgreich.
Überrascht hat hier das LC-Power. Obwohl nur 23A auf der 12V Rail anliegen, störte es sich nicht an den beiden Grafikkarten, hier frage ich mich ob die Schutzschaltungen überhaupt irgendwann greifen. Die Spannungen blieben hier noch im Rahmen, etwa 11,55V auf den 12V Rails wurden erreicht.
Die Effizienz ist auch hier wieder etwas schlechter, in der Spielelast ist sogar ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sehen.

Insgesamt muss man bedenken, das hier ein drei Jahre altes LC-Power zum Einsatz kommt, die schlechteren Werte hinsichtlich der Effizienz verwundern daher nicht.


*7. Lautstärke*

Die Lautstärke wurde mit Hilfe eines Voltcraft SL-100 Schallpegel-Messgeräts ermittelt. Dieses wurde in 50cm Entfernung zum Netzteillüfter positioniert. LC-Power verspricht auf der Produktverpackung einen "Super Silent 140mm Fan", mal schauen ob dieses Versprechen eingehalten wurde.

*Lautstärke Single-GPU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Netzteil das bei höherer Last leiser ist als bei niedriger Last? Ja, das geht! 
Der Grund für die ungewöhnlichen Messwerte sind das starke Spulenfiepen des LC-Powers bei Spielelast, auch im HD-Film Szenario ist dieses zu hören. Im Furmark kann man noch ein leichtes Fiepen vernehmen. Der Lüfter dreht in allen Szenarien immer gleich schnell, dieser ist zwar hörbar, bleibt von der Lautstärke noch im Rahmen.
Das Pure Power bleibt in allen Szenarien sehr leise, nahe an der Grenze zur Unhörbarkeit, Spulenfiepen trat ebenfalls nicht auf.

*Lautstärke Crossfire*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spulenfiepen trat diesmal bei beiden Netzteilen nicht auf.
Auch hier bleibt das Pure Power deutlich leiser als das LC-Power. Einzig im Furmark dreht der Lüfter etwas schneller, dieser sollte allerdings vom restlichen System übertönt werden.
Das LC-Power dreht schon deutlich auf, die Lautstärke bleibt jedoch grade noch im Rahmen.

Insgesamt macht Be Quiet! seinem Namen alle Ehre, das Netzteil bleibt vorbildlich leise. Das LC-Power präsentiert sich zwar durchgehend lauter, bleibt jedoch noch im Rahmen.


*8. Fazit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann das LC-Power nun überzeugen? Teilweise. Ein Knallfrosch ist es bei weitem nicht, aber aus heutigen Maßstäben würde ich es eher nicht empfehlen. Ich möchte allerdings nochmal betonen, das es sich hier um ein Exemplar aus dem Jahre 2011 handelt. Laut LC-Power haben aktuelle Modelle schon einige Verbesserungen erhalten.
Die Effizienz geht in Ordnung, kann aber nicht mit dem Bronze-Zertifizierten Pure Power mithalten. Es bleibt relativ leise, so lange man es nicht komplett auslastet und einige Kabel weisen eine ordentliche Länge auf.
Negativ sind mir insbesondere die Schutzschaltungen aufgefallen, der passive Überspannungsschutz fehlt(auch wenn dieser in den aktuellen Modellen integriert worden sein soll), auch weitere versprochene Schutzschaltungen konnte ich nicht finden. Desweiteren konnte ich eine Rail mit einer deutlichen Überlast betreiben ohne das eine Schutzschaltung eingegriffen hat.

*Insgesamt komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Peripheriekabel relativ lang, zudem mit einem Sleeve versehen
+ Effizienz in Ordnung
+ Lautstärke in Ordnung
+ relativ günstiger Preis

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- zum Teil fragwürdige Kondensatorbestückung
- nicht alle versprochenen Schutzschaltungen integriert
- kurzes ATX- und EPS-Kabel
- Spulenfiepen


[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Platzhalter


----------



## _chiller_ (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

So mein Test ist online, danke an Incredible Alk fürs verschieben 

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. März 2014)

Recht interessant. Mal gucken, was unsere NT-Junkies zu sagen haben


----------



## highspeedpingu (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Das LC Power schneidet ja gar nicht -soo- schlecht ab.
Hätte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt

Ich kaufe aber doch lieber Be Quiet und Seasonic


----------



## Kulafrags (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Ich würde mir echt mal wünschen das sich manche Hardware Tester sich das mal abschauen bei dir besonders gefällt mir das Pro und Contra am Ende.

Einzig was ich noch super finden würde wenn du vl noch eine Skala einarbeitest.

Weiter So 

LG


----------



## Goyoma (16. März 2014)

Woah!
Danke für diesen Hammer Test!

Das ist ja wahnsinn, Danke das du hier alles so toll beschrieben hast, ich werde mir diesen Thread mal abspeichern als Lesezeichen, so kann ich immer wieder nachlesen! Wunderbar, rießen großes Danke an dich!!


----------



## Goyoma (16. März 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> So mein Test ist online, danke an Incredible Alk fürs verschieben
> 
> Viel Spass beim Lesen!



Danke für diesen wahnsinnig tollen Test!!


----------



## XyZaaH (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Danke für diesen guten Test, ich wollte mich in letzter Zeit sowieso mal mit Netzteilen auseinander setzen, jetzt hab ich eine Perfekte Grundlage, mach weiter so.


----------



## ActiveX (16. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Danke _chiller_ für das sehr gelungene Review! 
Auch deine anderen ''Experimente''/Tests haben mir sehr gut gefallen! Weiter so


----------



## Goyoma (16. März 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> Danke _chiller_ für das sehr gelungene Review!
> Auch deine anderen ''Experimente''/Tests haben mir sehr gut gefallen! Weiter so



Wo findet man seine anderen Tests?


----------



## Stern1710 (17. März 2014)

Einmal bei den Grafikkarten: "Spieletaugliche Grafikkarte um 30 Euro" oder was in die Richtung 
Und bei den CPUs:
"Spieltaugliche CPU um 30 Euro" oder so ähnlich 

@chiller: :damuen:


----------



## Goyoma (17. März 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Einmal bei den Grafikkarten: "Spieletaugliche Grafikkarte um 30 Euro" oder was in die Richtung
> Und bei den CPUs:
> "Spieltaugliche CPU um 30 Euro" oder so ähnlich
> 
> @chiller: :damuen:



Danke!


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

jetzt haust aber langsam auf die k***e  
sehr schick gemacht, tolle fotos, tolle graphen
man hat den eindruck, deine professionalität sei gestiegen
schöne leistung innerhalb von 3 reviews immer besser zu werden, 
und die ersten beiden fand ich ebenfalls super
also das hier ist echt schon, wie von ner besseren review seite


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Schön gemacht, danke für Deine Mühen!


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



BertB schrieb:


> jetzt haust aber langsam auf die k***e
> sehr schick gemacht, tolle fotos, tolle graphen
> man hat den eindruck, deine professionalität sei gestiegen
> schöne leistung innerhalb von 3 reviews immer besser zu werden,
> ...


 
Danke! 

Es ist aber wirklich so, das ich bei jedem Review eine Menge dazu lerne. Allerdings gibt es noch viele Sachen die ich verbessern möchte, mal schauen was sich noch realisieren lässt.

Sind euch die Fotos eigentlich zu groß oder geht das noch? Ich habe die Darstellung für Full-HD optimiert, deswegen dürften euch mit kleineren Auflösungen einige Bilder untereinander statt nebeneinander angezeigt werden. Eventuell könnte ich ja alle größeren Fotos von 800*600px auf 600*450px verringern, so handhabe ich das bei Fotos die nebeneinander sind.


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



> Vorab möchte ich mich bei einigen Personen bedanken:
> Vielen Dank an poiu für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples!
> Desweiteren möchte ich mich bei Stefan Payne, Frosdedje und poiu für ihre Hilfestellungen und Tipps während des Tests bedanken!



Gerne doch  

Betreff Bilder: die sind 

schön das du denn Strompfad eingebaut hast, Kommt auch in meinem zukünftigen Reviews, haben wir dann beide erfolgreich denn Chinesen geklaut, aber besser gut geklaut als.... aber die haben sich das bestimmt auch abgekupfert 




> Insgesamt muss man bedenken, das hier ein drei Jahre altes LC-Power zum Einsatz kommt, die schlechteren Werte hinsichtlich der Effizienz verwundern daher nicht.



das ist schwer zu sagen kann auch an der unterschiedlichen wattklasse liegen, das ist immo das Problem von 80+ obwohl beide Netzteile die selbe Zertifizierungen haben bedeutet es nicht das diese am gleichen PC ähnlichen verbrauch haben.




> Obwohl nur 23A auf der 12V Rail anliegen, störte es sich nicht an den beiden Grafikkarten, hier frage ich mich ob die Schutzschaltungen überhaupt irgendwann greifen. Die Spannungen blieben hier noch im Rahmen, etwa 11,55V auf den 12V Rails wurden erreicht.



hab es auch nicht zum abschalten bekommen 

Dein Test hab ich übrigens an LC Power weitergeleitet, die wussten bis jetzt auch nix davon *pfeif tralalalala*


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Sehr gelungener Test. 

Schade nur dass du zum Vergleich nicht auch das Pure Power aufgemacht hast. 
Aber vielleicht machst du noch weitere Netzteil Tests und vergleichst dann.

Irgendwie vermute ich dass du bald ein Thermaltake Berlin in der Hand hast und es mit einem Dark Power P10 der gleichen Leistungsklasse vergleichen wirst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Hoi

Das eine Bild mit den Pfeilen gefällt mir nicht. Da wäre es schön, wenn du das überarbeiten würdest und zwei Wege einzeichnen würdest:
a) den Pfeil nach rechts, zum +5VSB Trafo weg machen und gleich rüber.
b) hängt der +5VSB Trafo direkt am Netz, mit eigenen Controller, *ohne PFC*...

Ansonsten schauts nicht schlecht aus.

PS: was mich wundert ist die durchaus gute Qualität der Verlötung von dem Gerät. Da sieht man bei einigen Markengeräten schlimmeres...


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gelungener Test.
> 
> Schade nur dass du zum Vergleich nicht auch das Pure Power aufgemacht hast.
> Aber vielleicht machst du noch weitere Netzteil Tests und vergleichst dann.
> ...


Danke 

Das Pure Power habe ich nicht aufgemacht weil mir dann die Garantie flöten geht, ich habe vor das Netzteil noch eine Weile zu nutzen  Außerdem hatte ich es grade als Vergleichbares Netzteil da, schließlich ist es ja kaum teurer als das LC-Power 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Das eine Bild mit den Pfeilen gefällt mir nicht. Da wäre es schön, wenn du das überarbeiten würdest und zwei Wege einzeichnen würdest:
> a) den Pfeil nach rechts, zum +5VSB Trafo weg machen und gleich rüber.
> ...


 
Das Bild mit den Pfeilen habe ich als grobe Darstellung gewählt, damit man sich ein Laie ungefähr vorstellen kann von wo nach wo es im Netzteil geht. Das die Darstellung nicht ganz der Realität entspricht, ist mir natürlich klar.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Pure Power habe ich nicht aufgemacht weil mir dann die Garantie flöten geht, ich habe vor das Netzteil noch eine Weile zu nutzen  Außerdem hatte ich es grade als Vergleichbares Netzteil da, schließlich ist es ja kaum teurer als das LC-Power


 
Garantie? 
Braucht doch sowieso keiner. 

Vielleicht hat Poiu noch eins liegen und kann dir mit Fotos aushelfen.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Von poiu beziehe ich in Moment mein zweites Netzteil, ich will ihm ja nicht seinen ganzen Lagerbestand wegnehmen/abkaufen/ausleihen


----------



## facehugger (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Klasse Test, schon wie vom Profi Hätte auch nicht gedacht, das ein in die Jahre gekommenes LC-Power noch so respektabel abschneidet, aber man lernt ja nie aus... Weiter so, Übung macht den Meister. Ich freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten Check!

Gruß


----------



## poiu (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

SOrry hab hier nichts mehr von be quiet herum liegen, hätte gerne ausgeholfen


----------



## RofflLol (17. März 2014)

Ich habe das Netzteil  also das GP3 V2.3 auch mit 560Watt und es geht alles perfekt also noch keine Funken etc... Ich fühl mich gerade voll Stolz, dafür das das ein LC-Power ist.. Echt eine gute Leistung. 
Und zu dem Test, sehr guter Test. Eigendlich schon Profi nevo. KP wie das Wort geschrieben wird  naja auch Egal aber echt guter Test.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



RofflLol schrieb:


> Ich habe das Netzteil  also das GP3 V2.3 auch mit 560Watt und es geht alles perfekt also noch keine Funken etc... Ich fühl mich gerade voll Stolz, dafür das das ein LC-Power ist.. Echt eine gute Leistung.


 
Dass es nicht abschaltet wenn es überlastet wird würde mich doch eher mürrisch machen.


----------



## RofflLol (17. März 2014)

Naja bei meiner Hardware würde es eh nicht abbschalten


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Naja das kann auch bei einem Kurzschluss passieren(wenn sich da nicht eine andere Schaltung einmischt), dann brät das Netzteil so lange auf den Komponenten um bis es aus anderen Gründen abschaltet. Andere Leute haben das Netzteil schon mit knapp 700Watt ausgelastet, ohne das es abschaltete, das ist schon heftig ^^

Übrigens schreibt sich das Wort "Niveau" etwas anders, aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Naja das kann auch bei einem Kurzschluss passieren(wenn sich da nicht eine andere Schaltung einmischt), dann brät das Netzteil so lange auf den Komponenten um bis es aus anderen Gründen abschaltet. Andere Leute haben das Netzteil schon mit knapp 700Watt ausgelastet, ohne das es abschaltete, das ist schon heftig ^^


 
Nachdem CPU, GPU und Board abgeraucht sind gibt es keine Verbraucher mehr. Dann platzt der Kondensator im Netzteil und es schaltet ab.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nachdem CPU, GPU und Board abgeraucht sind gibt es keine Verbraucher mehr. Dann platzt der Kondensator im Netzteil und es schaltet ab.


 Danach fällt es über die Wohnungseinrichtung her wenn es mit dem PC fertig ist


----------



## Teutonnen (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Bild-Schlagzeile:
Herd von Killer-Netzteil zerstört! 
Machen Computer-Netzteile die Elektroeinrichtung agressiv?
Politiker gefordert!!!!!!
Experte bestätigt These im Exklusiv-Interview - "joa also ick obbeide ja bei der Mediamarkt-Kette..."


----------



## _chiller_ (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Es gibt noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zum Test. Ich habe heute ein Seasonic X850 erhalten, ein semipassives 850W-Netzteil das mit 80 Plus Gold spezifiziert ist. Das habe ich gleich mal durch den Testparcour mit dem Crossfire-System gejagt, mit folgenden Ergebnissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte im Stand-By kann man sich eigentlich getrost schenken, in dem Bereich dürfte das Messgerät zu ungenau sein. Im idle und im HD-Film Szenario schneidet das Seasonic eher mäßig ab. Das verwundert allerdings nicht, da das Netzteil dafür viel zu groß dimensioniert ist. 
Erst ab der Spielelast bemerkt man den höheren Wirkungsgrad, ich konnte das Netzteil mit meinem System allerdings nicht mal halb auslasten, der Lüfter des Netzteils sprang zu keinem Zeitpunkt an.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bild-Schlagzeile:
> Herd von Killer-Netzteil zerstört!
> Machen Computer-Netzteile die Elektroeinrichtung agressiv?
> Politiker gefordert!!!!!!
> Experte bestätigt These im Exklusiv-Interview - "joa also ick obbeide ja bei der Mediamarkt-Kette..."


 
Die Bild würde titeln dass Killer Spiele das arme Netzteile an die Grenze seiner Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben haben und es deshalb versagt hat. 
Die Killer Spieler wären also die eigentliche Ursache. 



_chiller_ schrieb:


> der Lüfter des Netzteils sprang zu keinem Zeitpunkt an.



Dann schau mal nach wie heiß es im Netzteil so ist wenn der Lüfter nicht läuft.


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

wollt auch grad schreiben, die killer spiele seien schuld (nachdem ich teutonnens post gelesen hatte)


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bild würde titeln dass Killer Spiele das arme Netzteile an die Grenze seiner Leistungsfähigkeit getrieben haben und es deshalb versagt hat.
> Die Killer Spieler wären also die eigentliche Ursache.



Dann müsste mein NT schon X mal hochgegangen sein  Bild-Mist FTW


----------



## Stern1710 (18. März 2014)

Und dann kommt die eine da von Frontal21 ins Bild und fragt, wer den die Eisbären retten soll


----------



## Philipus II (18. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Nice Work. Das was du machst hat Hand und Fuß.


----------



## RofflLol (19. März 2014)

Ich habs NT bei nem Kumpel überlasten gelassen. Bei mir hat es sich abgeschaltet.


----------



## Legacyy (19. März 2014)

Schöne Beschreibung der "Anatomie"


----------



## poiu (19. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



			
				_chiller_ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Platine ist mit der Zeit etwas spröde geworden, sodass mir beim Ausbau eine Ecke zerbröselt ist.



 da kann auch ich schuld sein hatte das teil ja komplett zerlegt  und kann sein das ich zu kräftig bin.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



poiu schrieb:


> da kann auch ich schuld sein hatte das teil ja komplett zerlegt  und kann sein das ich zu kräftig bin.


 
Hulk Poiu?  
Du brauchst einen grünen Avatar.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Als Lüfter kommt ein mir unbekanntest Exemplar zum Einsatz, zu der Bezeichnung finde ich leider gar nichts.


 
Der Lüfter stammt von Evercool, ist dort aber nicht gelistet (Nur ein ähnliches Modell mit 1200Rpm)


----------



## poiu (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der Lüfter stammt von Evercool, ist dort aber nicht gelistet (Nur ein ähnliches Modell mit 1200Rpm)



Klingt zwar  aber kenn ich nicht


----------



## _chiller_ (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Ist irgendein Taiwanischer Hersteller, ich kenne ihn auch nicht. Auf der Produktseite werden bestenfalls 120mm Lüfter gezeigt. Wenn ich jetzt der Produktbezeichnung glauben kann, kommt beim LC-Power das Modell mit der höchsten Maximaldrehzahl zum Einsatz, bei der 120mm Version wären das dann 2200rpm. Die Lebensdauer beträgt zwischen 25000 und 50000 Stunden, je nach Modell(das wird hier aber nicht ersichtlich).


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*



poiu schrieb:


> Klingt zwar  aber kenn ich nicht


 Evercool war vor einiger Zeit mal bekannt, k/a, wie gut sie sind. Gibt die auch hin und wieder mal auf GraKas...

AFAIR waren die für einige (ältere) Referenzkühlungen auf Grafikkarten verantwortlich. Irgendwas zu GF2 bis FX Zeiten.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

ach stimmt daher kam mir der name bekannt vor dachte aber es wäre nur eine falsche Assoziation


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Warum haben Lüfter zB der Lüfter keine Richtigen CE Zertifiaktionen ??? Raff ich bis heute nicht... Bei NTs Handys, Lautpsrecher, hab sogar Batterien gesehen wo richtiges CE Siegel vorhanden war gesehen... Warum nicht auf Lüftern ???


----------



## _chiller_ (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Das ist das Zeichen für "China Export". Hatten die LC-Power Netzteile auch lange statt dem richtigen CE-Zeichen auf der Hülle kleben. Mittlerweile siehts aber in der Hinsicht besser aus


----------



## Adi1 (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Das CE-Zeichen kannst Du völlig in die Tonne hauen,

 dass sagt heutzutage überhaupt nix mehr aus.

 Das findest Du sogar an hochgradig giftigen Kinderspielzeug.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Das CE Zeichen ist ja auch kein Prüfsiegel.
Das Zeichen sagt nur aus dass es innerhalb der EU zirkulieren kann.


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

Achsoo  ist das Wichtig das CE Zeichen oder nicht so.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Das CE Zeichen sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Produktes aus auf dem es klebt.


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

Ok gut.. Weil CE CE das ist doch irgendein Prüfsiegel... Danke


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Es ist eben *kein *Prüfsiegel.


----------



## RofflLol (22. März 2014)

Ok also nichts Schlimmes oder Wichtiges...


----------



## poiu (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

korrekt CE kann der Hersteller drauf pappen wenn er sagt "mein Produkt erfüllt das" überprüfen tut das kein schwein.

TÜV und GS zeichen sind da relevanter, Problem, wie so oft wurde da schon das gute getestet und dann das abgespeckte verkauft


----------



## RofflLol (23. März 2014)

Achso ok... Hoffen wir mal das das vom LC auch Echt ist ^^


----------



## DasRegal (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review]Der Aufbau eines Netzteils anhand eines LC-Power LC6560GP3 erklärt.*

Super Test.  Danke dafür.


----------

